# Generator supplement question.



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

This may be a stupid question, but no one local seems to even know what the heck I am talking about, so here goes :help:

We have an OLD 1/2 KW solar set-up with 8 batteries (new) and an inverter. Normal system, works when sunny very well. We had an older 3000w generator we used to charge the batteries when it was raining 2 days, sometimes when we needed to use more power like using washing machine for 5 loads, etc. Anyhow, the generator went bad so we bought a nice Honda 6500w generator, because it's so quite, we love it. Point being, it's an inverter generator. Can you have a inverter generator running through an inverter? Is there any reason not to? It has kicked into overload every single time I have had it in use with the washer. The (reputable) company we bought the generator from is stumped, most people tell me it can't be a 6500w inverter, and electrician doesn't know anything about solar.


----------



## trkarl (Dec 15, 2009)

Parttimefarmer said:


> Can you have a inverter generator running through an inverter?


Yes I do it all the time with my EU2000i and solar setup. Works like a charm.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

trkarl said:


> Yes I do it all the time with my EU2000i and solar setup. Works like a charm.


Awesome, thanks! The only thing I changed was the generator, so I wanted to be sure. :grin:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Parttimefarmer said:


> This may be a stupid question, but no one local seems to even know what the heck I am talking about, so here goes :help:
> 
> We have an OLD 1/2 KW solar set-up with 8 batteries (new) and an inverter. Normal system, works when sunny very well. We had an older 3000w generator we used to charge the batteries when it was raining 2 days, sometimes when we needed to use more power like using washing machine for 5 loads, etc. Anyhow, the generator went bad so we bought a nice Honda 6500w generator, because it's so quite, we love it. Point being, it's an inverter generator. Can you have a inverter generator running through an inverter? Is there any reason not to?


Will work fine, actually better than a "cheapy" generator, since the power coming out is as clean, or cleaner, than grid power. The inverter on your solar system will appreciate that. Don't know what your battery bank is rated at, but 1/2 kw ( 500w ) seems a bit on the low side to keep them charged. Panel prices have come down enough it might be time to consider adding a few....that would save on the gas in the generator too.




Parttimefarmer said:


> It has kicked into overload every single time I have had it in use with the washer.


 That's because your washer motor draws a pretty good amount on startup, and when it spins, and so on.....that would be normal for the generator to have to kick from low to high. I believe the larger Honda EU have a low/high setting, so if you're only drawing a small amount, they go into gas saver mode. As gasoline generators go, that Honda EU model is one of the best.



Parttimefarmer said:


> The (reputable) company we bought the generator from is stumped, most people tell me it can't be a 6500w inverter, and electrician doesn't know anything about solar.


They make ALL sizes of inverters, way on up past that. It's just that most people never use them in household situations.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Footnote here. My friend has about 6 back up genies and the one he uses most of the time is a standard 12k propane gen. Once in awhile he uses his eu honda gennie, and has not experienced any problems with it at all. I love how quiet and efficient it is myself. I run a Kohler 7k twin and love it also, although it is the older standard power producing , gas guzzling type

Once you have started the gennie to run the washing machine , I would instantly put the gennie into high power range. Rememnber , not only are you going to be running the wash thingi, but the normal household things possibly running as well. Refer maybe ?


----------

